# [gelöst]NFS und Iptables Prob

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Config von Iptables bzw. NFS. Was ohne Iptables einwandfrei funktioniert, nämlich das mounten von NFS-Freigaben, funktioniert bei gestarteter Firewall nicht mehr. Ich habe schon jede Anleitung durch und finde einfach nicht den Fehler.

Hier mal meine Ausgaben bzw. configs:

```

/etc/conf.d/nfs

# Config file for /etc/init.d/nfs

# Number of servers to be started up by default

RPCNFSDCOUNT=8

# Options to pass to rpc.mountd

# ex. RPCMOUNTDOPTS="-p 32767

RPCMOUNTDOPTS=""

# Options to pass to rpc.statd

# ex. RPCSTATDOPTS="-p 32765 -o 32766"

RPCSTATDOPTS=""

# OPTIONS to pass to rpc.rquotad

# ex. RPCRQUOTADOPTS="-p 32764"

RPCRQUOTADOPTS=""

```

```

rpcinfo -p

   program vers proto   port  service

    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  47550  status

    100024    1   tcp  46315  status

    100005    1   udp  44579  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  51601  mountd

    100005    2   udp  51832  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  40645  mountd

    100005    3   udp  54952  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  43890  mountd

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    4   tcp   2049  nfs

    100227    2   tcp   2049  nfs_acl

    100227    3   tcp   2049  nfs_acl

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    4   udp   2049  nfs

    100227    2   udp   2049  nfs_acl

    100227    3   udp   2049  nfs_acl

    100021    1   udp  51082  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  51082  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  51082  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  38219  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  38219  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  38219  nlockmgr
```

Und hier die NFS-Abteilung in meinem Iptables -Script

```

 # Open the following ports

echo " * allowing ssh on port NFS"

$IPT -A INPUT -m multiport -i LAN_interface -p tcp --dports 111,2049,4000,4002,32764:32767 -j ACCEPT

$IPT -A INPUT -m multiport -i LAN_interface -p udp --dports 111,2049,4000,4002,32764:32767 -j ACCEPT

```

```

/etc/init.d/nfs restart

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

rpc.nfsd: Setting version failed: errno 22 (Invalid argument)                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...           

```

Mit anderen Portfreigaben habe ich keinerlei Probleme, nur bei NFS hakt es ein wenig. Den Fehler beim Start von NFS kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, Google sagt mir auch nichts schlaues und warum meine Portangaben in /etc/conf.d/nfs nicht übernommen werden auch nicht.

Ich danke für Tipps und Kniffe.

Viele Grüße

Christian

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

nochmals nfs-utils reemerged und alles ist fein.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Und das soll wirklich was mit gestarteter (bzw. nicht gestarteter) Firewall zu tun gehabt haben?

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Mehr oder weniger. Nfs-Utils hat komplett die Vorgaben in der "/etc/conf.d/nfs" ignoriert und so dem entsprechend immer variable Ports benutzt. Wo genau der Fehler lag, kann ich nicht sagen, aber nach einem erneuten emergen hält sich NFs an die vorgegeben Ports und so kann alles fein durch die Firewall kommen.

Viele Grüße,

Christian

----------

